# FEWA Office Umm Al Quwain?



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

As per the title really. Anyone know where it is located?
The FEWA website lists it as existing, but no address details. Starting to get used to this run around process now!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, but I just had to say I love your location.  Good luck finding it. I find taking a local or someone who is able to speak arabic usually helps out there.


----------

